# Anyone else struggling at Salt Fork?



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

I hit Salt Fork again today for a solid four hours and ended up with one decent large mouth and two dinks. The water was still in the mid to upper 80’s and some places were not as stained as others, which has been the usual coloring when I’ve been there this year. Through all the temperatures and water conditions I’ve fished there this year it seems like it’s been just absolutely brutal bass fishing, for me at least. I’ve thrown various spinner baits, chatterbaits, all colors and trailers of jigs, multiple depth running and colors of crankbaits, jerk baits, underspins, swimbaits, Texas rigged plastics, and Ned rigs. The only thing I have boated the bass on this year have been senko style baits rigged a couple different ways.
A while back just to take a break from the monotony I started to mess around with trolling worm harnesses with some success on the cats, crappie, and saugeye which was an absolute blast. I won’t give up on the bass altogether but it is kinda nice to just troll around and pick up several or more fish in an outing.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Have only fished salt fork once or twice but you cannot beat a white buzzbait. Something in the 3/8-1/2 oz range with a red head. Yes I truly believe the red head will get you one or two more bites also a silver blade. Cavitron is a very good buzzbait as well as war eagle


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Everyone does


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I usually fish 3-4 days a week, Not at saltfork.. when we go to Salt Fork it's just for pleasure ,skiing, jet skiing tubing whatnot.. Took all our toys down yesterday morning for the family to join us , my dad and I got there early and fished from 8 till 9:30 waiting on the family to show up. I was totally surprised how much fish we caught in that little bit of time.3 large mouth 1white bass and a monster crappie.. I think that was the best hour and a half my dad and I've had in a long time and like I said we fish a lot.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the Grassman got them all


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been waiting to get out on Salt Fork fishing for about 2 months now. Once the water temp drops back to 70 degrees fishing really picks up and only gets better as you get into November.


----------

